# Oz Gets Serious with Puppy Mills



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Some new legislation will be proposed in Australia to combat Puppy Mills, Pet Store sales, and Animal Cruelty. 

Good on ya, Mates! 

The Examiner.com.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I've always felt a free spay/neuter program would go far towards limiting the "unwanted pet" population. SO much money is spent housing, vetting, and placing these animals. If that same funding were re-routed to free spay and neuter, so many low-income folks would be more than happy to do the right thing, and fix their animals. Otherwise, it's just another litter of kittens, or pups going to homes who, in turn, neither spay or neuter. Why keep trying to channel this pet population into homes when it could reduced at it's source?? Sigh...my two cents.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like that idea too . . as a part of an overall strategy. And if everybody who ever gets a dog would take them immediately to the clinic, one of the problems would be solved.

But then the demand for new pets would have to be supplied by breeders . . some caring . . some not *puppy mills*. So regulations are probably necessary step to cover that eventuality.

It would be good to combine them with an inexpensive spay/neuter program tho.


----------

